# why????.....



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok, so somethin that has been on my mind lately.

WHY DO BULLY OWNERS WANT 24INCH HEADS???:hammer:

someone please explain....im so puzzled by this desire


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Same reason I want a 24 inch penis?............:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

really its just cuz people always want bigger....


and women dont like HUGE SHLONGS lmao.... we like gerth


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Look at Ron Jeremy the only way that guy gets any is because they pay women to sleep with him lol

I don't know my guess would be they like the way it looks same as why some people crop and some don't. Just a personal preference thing.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sure its because once you get over 24" you have greater working ability(pun).


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> really its just cuz people always want bigger....
> 
> and women dont like HUGE SHLONGS lmao.... *we like gerth*


I meant around!! DUH!! :woof:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

to brag, to feel tough, to feel there dog is more "bad ass" than yours, cause duh, my dog has a 26" head, what does yours have. Ummmhhm duh, minz got like atleast 28 yo homies. I bet my dog can eat more than yours. Ive almost got him up to 110 now.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Because they never got the point of the dog and they believe that appearance is everything. Typical...


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, you all sound very discriminatory and full of contempt.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^if thats what you wanna call it.

I believe in function over form, and when you breed for the sole purpose of size, i feel you are a joke, and doing nothing but breeding problems.

That headsize does not come from health and temperment breedings. It comes from from people looking to make a dollar.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

SutterCane said:


> Wow, you all sound very discriminatory and full of contempt.


Discrimination and contempt is a lost art. Keeps us honest.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Otherwise you have this! :roll:








Yes, I suck at Photoshop!


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

some ppl just like the look, like spike collars on your pit, its just a style thing. and honestly, ya'll are a little harsh to other breeds, yall need to chill on other ppl, if anything we should be more supportive of every dog and accept them, isnt that what we want ppl to do to our dogs? and alot of ppl may not think or know its unhealthy, i dont know what negative health effects come with a big head? id like to know tho...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Otherwise you have this! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn funny. hahahaha:clap:


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Otherwise you have this! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahhaaaa


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

marshjo said:


> some ppl just like the look, like spike collars on your pit, its just a style thing. and honestly, ya'll are a little harsh to other breeds, yall need to chill on other ppl, if anything we should be more supportive of every dog and accept them, isnt that what we want ppl to do to our dogs? and alot of ppl may not think or know its unhealthy, i dont know what negative health effects come with a big head? id like to know tho...


Can't go around tolerating and accepting everything. Gotta stand for something.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

marshjo said:


> some ppl just like the look, like spike collars on your pit, its just a style thing. and honestly, ya'll are a little harsh to other breeds, yall need to chill on other ppl, if anything we should be more supportive of every dog and accept them, isnt that what we want ppl to do to our dogs? and alot of ppl may not think or know its unhealthy, i dont know what negative health effects come with a big head? id like to know tho...


We love all dogs here. What we dont like is the people breeding them unhealthy to make a quick buck.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Can't go around tolerating and accepting everything. Gotta stand for something.


aint that the same way the ppl against pits think?? kinda hypocritical... but thats just my opinion!


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> We love all dogs here. What we dont like is the people breeding them unhealthy to make a quick buck.


if you'd read all my message you would read that i am asking whats unhealthy bout it?? dont b so quick to judge bud, read the whole thing next time. so once again, whats unhealthy bout it?


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> I can't speak for others but the least of my worries is if some one laughs or pokes fun at my dog.


i dont understand if your for or against what i said. but if you dont care what other ppl think of your dog, do u not care about the bsl? because if it doesnt bother you if ppl dont like your dog, then y care if they want or make u get rid of it right....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ok, so somethin that has been on my mind lately.
> 
> WHY DO BULLY OWNERS WANT 24INCH HEADS???:hammer:
> 
> someone please explain....im so puzzled by this desire


Because it's a trend that goes with the territory. Similar to that of cars... 26" rims on a 4 door sedan, ya know?

I guess it's always about what is the biggest you can get something, so the others will follow along and buy into it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Can't go around tolerating and accepting everything. Gotta stand for something.


damn straight!


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

and whats so bad about the bullys with the large heads? are they more aggressive? or do u just not like em bc u dont prefer them? im not trying to step on toes, just tryin to get some answers on why yal are soo against them...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

marshjo said:


> and whats so bad about the bullys with the large heads? are they more aggressive? or do u just not like em bc u dont prefer them? im not trying to step on toes, just tryin to get some answers on why yal are soo against them...


I think it's just the curiosity aspect of it, that's all. Kind of like a bully owner (that likes big heads) saying, "Why do APBT owners like the dogs to look anorexic?"


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

NesOne said:


> I think it's just the curiosity aspect of it, that's all. Kind of like a bully owner (that likes big heads) saying, "Why do APBT owners like the dogs to look anorexic?"


thats what i thought most of it was! thanks for accually answering and not wantin to argue bout somethin! lol! ppl got more attitudes than any pit or bully ever could!! lol!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

poor dogs getting their heads measured.

dumb owners


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Otherwise you have this! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: wtf is that a chain around his neck??? hahahahahahaha.... Doug that is effin funny


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

This thread kind of brings into light one of my main gripes with this sight-the critical nature of many of my fellow members and the holier than thou attitude many impart on here. Whoever said something about this is what alot of people think about apbt hit the nail right on the head. I'm not an advocate for bullies, I appreciate both of the dogs for their characteristics. I just take heed with people having that superiority attitude, it comes across as very spiteful and almost hateful.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

lol! this sounds alot like just a one preference over another discussion. why not just accept the dogs, you can hate the owners if u want, but thats the reason the pits get the bad names. ppl like yal who say the bullys are just bad because the breeders are backyard trash breeders... isnt that what happend to the pitbulls and the reason bsl is even here?


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

I dont think they are hating on bullys, they are just saying that breeding for looks rather than job is stupid. Im sure they would have the same stance towards chiwawas. Bullys are often bred simply for looks aka head size, color, etc. They arent saying the dogs suck, they are saying the byb's suck for breeding simply to make money and not caring that they are creating a new breed based solely on looks.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> This thread kind of brings into light one of my main gripes with this sight-the critical nature of many of my fellow members and the holier than thou attitude many impart on here. Whoever said something about this is what alot of people think about apbt hit the nail right on the head. I'm not an advocate for bullies, I appreciate both of the dogs for their characteristics. I just take heed with people having that superiority attitude, it comes across as very spiteful and almost hateful.


Hey look people have the right to love what they love ... My only concern with these extreme dogs is many of them are very unhealthy. Don't you think it's wrong for man to breed something any not care about the dogs well being and health just because they want something bigger? That is my only concern. I don't knock down people for what they like nor do I think my dogs are any more superior than the next mans dog. But I love all animals and think it's wrong to breed a dog and not give a shit how the dog will turn out long term because some asshole wants to make 5,000 on a dog and start a fad without caring about health and function first. It's only right if your going to breed more animals into the world you should at least care about there well being don't you think? If half these dogs bred were 1,000 lbs but bred for good health and function I wouldn't say shit about it. It's when you start breeding a dog and not caring about what your breeding that I have an issue with oh and than trying to pass it off as something else.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> This thread kind of brings into light one of my main gripes with this sight-the critical nature of many of my fellow members and the holier than thou attitude many impart on here. Whoever said something about this is what alot of people think about apbt hit the nail right on the head. I'm not an advocate for bullies, I appreciate both of the dogs for their characteristics. I just take heed with people having that superiority attitude, it comes across as very spiteful and almost hateful.


:goodpost:i totally agree, i think some ppl here just like to argue. and i thought of all dog ppl, the one who was hated the most would understand other breeds. but yal seem to be as bad as everyone against pits. wtf ppl?? yal are giving us a bad name.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Wow dont get your panties in a twist, No one said any thing about hate or even close to hate. You seem to be takeing light hearted things to personally.


 I'm not misinterpreting anything here.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey look people have the right to love what they love ... My only concern with this extreme dogs is many of them are very unhealthy. Don't you think it's wrong for man to breed something any not care about the dogs well being and health just because they want something bigger? That is my only concern. I don't knock down people for what they like nor do I think my dogs are any more superior than the next mans dog. But I love all animals and think it's wrong to breed a dog and not give a shit how the dog will turn out long term because some asshole wants to make 5,000 on a dog and start a fad without caring about health and function first. It's only right if your going to being more animals into the world you should at least care about there well being don't you think? If half these dogs bred were 1,000 lbs and bred for good health and function I wouldn't say shit about it.


will someone please tell me how they are unhealthy?? no one has yet to name one example.. is there any??


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey look people have the right to love what they love ... My only concern with this extreme dogs is many of them are very unhealthy. Don't you think it's wrong for man to breed something any not care about the dogs well being and health just because they want something bigger? That is my only concern. I don't knock down people for what they like nor do I think my dogs are any more superior than the next mans dog. But I love all animals and think it's wrong to breed a dog and not give a shit how the dog will turn out long term because some asshole wants to make 5,000 on a dog and start a fad without caring about health and function first. It's only right if your going to being more animals into the world you should at least care about there well being don't you think? If half these dogs bred were 1,000 lbs and bred for good health and function I wouldn't say shit about it.


Very good point. I guess the only thing that could discount this would be a bully with a 24" head that is at least 12 years old, right?

I mention that, because I have yet to hear or see a bully reach past 5 years, then again I don't frequent bully boards so who knows. Maybe I'll take a stroll over there and see if I can find one.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey look people have the right to love what they love ... My only concern with this extreme dogs is many of them are very unhealthy. Don't you think it's wrong for man to breed something any not care about the dogs well being and health just because they want something bigger? That is my only concern. I don't knock down people for what they like nor do I think my dogs are any more superior than the next mans dog. But I love all animals and think it's wrong to breed a dog and not give a shit how the dog will turn out long term because some asshole wants to make 5,000 on a dog and start a fad without caring about health and function first. It's only right if your going to being more animals into the world you should at least care about there well being don't you think? If half these dogs bred were 1,000 lbs and bred for good health and function I wouldn't say shit about it.


 I can dig what your saying. Know why-because you aren't coming off as rude or mean about it. I agree that these dogs aren't really bred for the right reasons. There is a nicer way to go about saying these things rather than calling them hippos or all this other stuff that has been said. The main thing I'm passionate about here is how my fellow members communicate their OPINIONS.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

marshjo said:


> lol! this sounds alot like just a one preference over another discussion. why not just accept the dogs, you can hate the owners if u want, but thats the reason the pits get the bad names. ppl like yal who say the bullys are just bad because the breeders are backyard trash breeders... isnt that what happend to the pitbulls and the reason bsl is even here?


But this is a discussion of preference. I accept all dogs... love 'em even. even the ones with disproportionately large heads. Hell, even pits bred to standard have larger head to body ratio than your average canine. But.... what scares me about that trend is that the general public THINKS that's what _APBT's_ look like. It almost promotes BSL because herees the bear trap mouthed poster child AmBully. 
Which also brings up preservation of the breed as it's classic standard, would you like to see bastardized versions of other american icons become an accepted standard for them, though unrelated to the original in every way?
No offense stated or implied either, There is a very good point in discussing this topic.. especially without argueing


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

marshjo said:


> will someone please tell me how they are unhealthy?? no one has yet to name one example.. is there any??


Because Many of these Am-bully type dogs are bred for size and color alone many of them have hip, elbow, joint, and heart problems. Most of these dogs won't live past 6-8 years old. You can't just up and breed a dog for size and color and forget about all the other important aspects that come into the equation. This is what is seen typically in the American Bully most of them are bred to be so big their poor bodies are so deformed and suffer internally. All most people see is MAN that dogs is big and blue it looks cool. They don't see the what happens to those dogs internally. Does this look healthy to you?

I don't hate these dogs I feel terribly sorry for them because I know their poor bodies are suffering and it's not their fault.. I think the people who do this to these poor dogs should be shot


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually this is a online forum so the way members here communicate their OPINIONS can be taken in any way it's the way your interpreting what they say and making it come out mean and rude. When actually there is no way to tell if the person is infact being rude or not.:hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> I can dig what your saying. Know why-because you aren't coming off as rude or mean about it. I agree that these dogs aren't really bred for the right reasons. There is a nicer way to go about saying these things rather than calling them hippos or all this other stuff that has been said. The main thing I'm passionate about here is how my fellow members communicate their OPINIONS.


Hey I understand I will never come off like that because regardless of what I think these are people animals we are talking about .. I am ready to fight when someone says something foul about one of mine. So I understand where your coming from. I just really feel sorry for some of these dogs because they don't deserve it and it's just wrong to breed anything without breeding for the total package. I try to be mindful of others feelings and still educate at the same time.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

marshjo said:


> will someone please tell me how they are unhealthy?? no one has yet to name one example.. is there any??


overdone AmBullies, (not the type that look like your avg AST) have been known to have repiratory problems, poor hips, extreme allergies, heightened succeptability to skin cancers, etc. mostly as a result of poor breeding habits i.e. inbreeding to acheive certain extreme characteristics like a 24" head(case in point) if you look at responsible breeding programs they cull a dog that exhibits these problems early on.. not sell them for 4k and breed back to their foundation at stud.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to ask that even though we all have opinions let's not bash peoples dogs let's try and educate without putting others down. We all have the right to love and own what we want to. We can't put someone down or make them feel bad because they want to own an extreme bully. People like what they like educate but be tactful about it. Either they will listen or they won't but we can't stop people from liking these types of dogs.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the funniest thread I've read.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I like what dan'sgrizz said to suttercane" thred about his dog llooking bully or not, he said, "As long as it's well bred... Nice scissor bite, straight legs, good angles, deep chest, good definition, all in proportion" I don't think anybody can disagree that there's nothing wrong with that type of bully. Problem is theres too many "types" of bullies. I dont even think the ABKC has a solid Conformation standard yet.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Well Infinity8x3, if you actually read my post you'll notice I said the thing that irks me is the attitude of many on here. How on earth do you expect people to pay attention to what you say when you immediately put them on the offensive with how you choose to say it? Your last response was written as if your talking to a child. I don't respond well to that. As for the nicknames, all of our dogs(APBT,AMSTAFF,BULLIES) have had unflattering nicknames bestowed upon them, why perpetuate that? I agree with alot of what is thought about bullies. They are bred for the wrong reasons and so on. But that is not the dogs fault. To raise the point of health problems, very valid argument. But to call them freaks, or hippos, just seems mean spirited.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think this could be an informative discussion if people would set their emotions pertaining to words aside. It all boils down to how you were raised and where you live if a word is considered cruel or spiteful. I think that if you are not to consider the whole context of a thread but nit pick over a word we will never educate any one. I don't care for calling any animal a name that is not becoming but if I'm talking to a person that wonders if Vendetta is APBT because she is not low and wide. I will say those are extreme dogs and have health issues. IF someone tells me about getting a pupy but wondered about it because the parents looked weird. I will ask did you think hippo or musclure? I don't mean harm but I have done it.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

But what if you really think it's a freak or looks like a hippo?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> But what if you really think it's a freak or looks like a hippo?


I just use the word extreme or extremely overdone ... It's a better way to describe these types of dogs without sounding like we are calling them bad names.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nobody can tell you what to think but that doesn't mean you have to say it.....now does it. Remeber that famous line in Bambi If you can not say something nice ....don't say anything at all. Good words to live by.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am locking this thread because it will never go anywhere and will only end up hurting someone's feelings .. And we have already beaten this dead horse a million times.


----------

